

Things are so good they're bad  - cwan
http://www.economist.com/blogs/freeexchange/2011/01/innovation

======
gexla
Quote from the article...

"People used to spend a lot of money going to movies, buying books and
records, making expensive long-distance phone calls, paying for word
processing software, and so on. Now, a lot of that can be done at almost no
cost. Prices are falling."

Don't worry, those prices are being offset by rising costs of food, medical
care, education and energy prices to name just a handful. Also, the resources
of our planet aren't getting more plentiful.

"Imagine a world in which technology has advanced to the point that robots can
build robots that operate at basically no cost at basically no cost, such that
people can have anything that want anytime for free; the only constraint on
consumption is the time available."

This is talking about manufacturing. Services will always cost money and a
robot can't replace creative thinking.

